# Congo Island



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

I first learned of the Tetraodon schoutedeni watching an aquarium coop video a while back. I've always liked puffers, but was hesitant since most puffers will eventually require brackish water. But the schoutedeni is from the Congo basin and is purely freshwater, doesn't grow very big, and is not aggressive. (except sometimes towards conspecifics) 

It could be the perfect puffer to keep in a smaller community type planted setup. But good luck finding one. I pretty much gave up on the idea and forgot all about it. One day I was looking around Finatics and there they were. As these fish are extremely rare I bought two of them on the spot. 

Time to setup a new tank...Congo Island


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

*Low-Tech*

I wanted this to be a relatively simple setup and build. I had been planning on taking down one of my planted tanks anyways. It had an array of low light plants and great rocks to scavenge from. I got a good deal on a 40 breeder. Already had the light. All I needed was a good filter. Went with an Eheim Ecco pro 2036 for a great price.

I usually go with a black background on an aquarium. But recently I've been using privacy film for windows. I find it easy to adhere to the glass and looks great. 









I like the look of sand in a painted aquarium, but don't like it when the sand and aquasoil inevitably mix together. I found a great technique to avoid this. I placed the rocks first. Then inserted filter floss in all the nooks and crannies. It works great. Thank you YouTube.









Found a great piece of wood that works perfectly in this tank.









This was the tank right after setup. A lot of the crypt's have melted back big time, as crypt's do when placed in a new environment. But they have since been growing new leaves. Will take a little while to grow back in. 









Another great little trick to make an aquarium look more natural is to smash some rock into small shavings and sprinkle them on the sand near the border. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

As far as stocking goes, I was thinking of keeping it all Congo. The schoutedeni puffer with a nice group of Congo tetras and perhaps a few other small species of fish from the Congo. But i'm open to suggestions.


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

*Tetraodon Schoutedeni*

Looks like a mini Mbu. Mine is about 3 inches long, should max out at about 4.


----------



## ashtonfitzgerald (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome! I happened to see the "Schooby-Doobie" puffers on Finatics' FB page and thought "How cool!" Having not seen them in our area, but like you have seen a lot of them via Aquarium Co-op I was tempted, then remembered I have no where to put them (yet). I'll enjoys the updates as you post them!

Let us know if you see any breeding behaviour start&#129310;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks buddy, will do !!


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

That setup is looking good! Nice work..


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks ! Much appreciated


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

*Congo Island November Update*

The tank is coming along really nicely. All the crypts that originally melted back have grown new leaves and are looking great. Made some adjustments and added some crypt spirals and a Crinum. Added the fish and have kept it mostly Congolese. Stocking includes yellowtail Congo tetras, Microctenopoma congicum, Kribensis, Synodontis petricola, and of course a Schoutedeni puffer.














































The puffer is doing great. He certainly likes to eat, hence his blimp like appearance.


----------

